# Chocolate Mayonnaise Cake



## Rafiki

Chocolate Mayonnaise Cake

I loved my Mom's Chocolate Mayonnaise Cake

1 cup sugar
2 teaspoons baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons cocoa
1 cup mayonnaise
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup water

Mix all ingredients together in a medium size mixing bowl.
Bake 30-35 minutes on 350°F


----------



## mattie cat

That sounds like the recipe I have tried to find again for years.. I remember it called for hot water at the end. I will make this tomorrow.


----------



## Revelry

This is just like the one my aunt used to make. Do remember to add the 2 cups of flour, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

mattie cat said:


> That sounds like the recipe I have tried to find again for years.. I remember it called for hot water at the end. I will make this tomorrow.


I have a recipe for One Bowl Chocolate cake that has a cup of boiling water added at the end. If this isn't the recipe you were searching for, it me know & I'll dig that one out,


----------



## mattie cat

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a recipe for One Bowl Chocolate cake that has a cup of boiling water added at the end. If this isn't the recipe you were searching for, it me know & I'll dig that one out,


Thank you. Will do. I have searched for my old recipe but most of the recipes called for extra oil and\or eggs which I know mine didn't have. Mayo is eggs and oil


----------



## Lobax

That recipe card looks like mine! Haven't had the heart to throw them away, they're antique now I guess!
Great recipe!


----------



## a.ledge

Sounds good. I have to try it.


----------



## grammag8

Is this an 8x8 pan? Square?


----------



## mattie cat

grammag8 said:


> Is this an 8x8 pan? Square?


8x8 or 9x13 depends on the thickness you prefer. I rarely frost my chocolate cakes as I like them fairly thin topped with a scoop of coffee ice cream.


----------



## darbync

Sounds so good may have to try it.


----------



## mollyannhad

yummmmmmmmmy


----------



## impatient knitter

Got this recipe from my sister (now deceased), and misplaced it during several moves. Glad to get it again! Caution though: Cake doesn't taste as good as my sister's...I used Miracle Whip, which is _salad dressing_ and not mayonnaise. We used MW growing up. I thought it was the same thing. Great tasting for sandwiches and potato salad, but NOT necessarily good for chocolate mayonnaise cake, however!!


----------

